

Show HN: A global database of mental associations to spark ideas - rafaeljimenez
http://seenapse.it

======
RickS
While the idea seems cool, as far as the home page is concerned, I found the
colors jarring, the illustrations unsettling (especially that first one), and
the text mostly empty of meaning.

There are 4 paragraphs spread out over something like 1600 vertical pixels.

When I saw that the video was not only in that same "clown on acid" visual
style, but 2:45 long, I bailed hard.

Pairing mental associations seems like the kind of thing that should be demo'd
on the home page, not buried behind a signup wall.

In other words, you need to provide value upfront. By upfront, I mean within
the first 500 pixels of page height.

edit: I'm not affiliated with these guys, but they showed up on HN recently
and I found their site compelling.
[http://www.timeful.com/](http://www.timeful.com/)

~~~
rafaeljimenez
Thank you, good point.

------
fiatjaf
Awesome thing. I really liked the idea when I read it.

But when I looked at, it wasn't so great. I don't know what is missing or what
is wrong, maybe the ideas I saw weren't mine. Or maybe the transition between
"anything you think about" and the paper is not that easy.

~~~
groundhog
I agree--I am very impressed by your splash page (both design and copy) but I
feel like it wasn't consistent with what you get once you sign up. For me, I
was expecting something similar to Brian Eno's "Oblique Strategies" from the
description (i.e. more vague, abstract suggestions), but it turned out to be
more like Random Wikipedia.

~~~
rafaeljimenez
Thanks for your comment. Did you search for something specific? Your comment
on randomness totally applies to the home page, but not to the connections, we
think.

Fun fact: Brian Eno played with an early prototype of Seenapse and gave us
some feedback too :)

~~~
groundhog
I didn't--I just went with the default recommendations based on my designated
interests.

I just tried searching for "dating websites" and it returned: Modern
reliquaries & New Commodore 64, Sexy beast & Ben Kingsley, Pretty Mouth And
Green My Eyes & Raymond Carver

While I do like Raymond Carver, I'm not sure if I find these connections
intuitive...do you suggest search terms that are more abstract?

Also out of curiosity, what did Brian Eno say? :)

~~~
rafaeljimenez
No, concrete searches should work, and will work better once more people
contribute their mental associations. Since this is fairly new, there aren't
many yet. But it should become more useful over time.

Eno said "So, does this exist? Is this live? Yeah, I'd like to use it."

He also shared an interesting idea/need which I mention here:
[https://medium.com/@rafael_j/the-cultural-
ouroboros-e7917388...](https://medium.com/@rafael_j/the-cultural-
ouroboros-e79173882fda)

Thanks again,

R

